# Where can I get my puppy's ears cropped near Portland, OR?



## Tykah (Feb 25, 2014)

I have an 8 week old pup and I'm beginning to look for reputable locations to get his ears show-size cropped. I am looking for a place that doesn't charge a ridiculous amount of money as well. I am from the east coast and it averages around $100-200 there. The places I am finding up here in the NW are hitting the $500-1200 range. 

Does anyone know any other locations besides Crossroads Vet in Sherwood or Dr. Douglas way up in Canada? I'm willing to make a couple hour drive if its worth the savings, but I'd also like to make sure I'm not getting a backyard botch. Any references would be appreciated.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I used a vet in Renton, WA that was recommended to me and my girls ears turned great. I think I paid $275. If you're interested I can PM you the details.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Ill ask the breeder of my boy Lou she did his local I believe. See what the price range is also.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Not sure if this is where Lou's was done but, his Sire's Mother's owner recommended Banks Veterinary Service - Veterinarian In Banks, OR USA :: Contact Us


----------



## Nyo Yang (12 mo ago)

Carriana said:


> I used a vet in Renton, WA that was recommended to me and my girls ears turned great. I think I paid $275. If you're interested I can PM you the details.


Hello my name is Nyo and I have American Bully Pitbull Micro and I want to get his ear crop and if that is price $275 can you please provide his information so can contact him to have my puppy done before he get older. My number is 916-868-3443 if you can have reach me or provide his number and I will contact I want to have done asap.


----------



## Nyo Yang (12 mo ago)

Where is this Dog Ear Crop locate is it in Protland, OR?


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Nyo Yang, unfortunately the member you are asking hasn't been active hear in a long time and this is an 8 year old thread. You might try asking your vet if they have a recommendation of where to go in your area.

Joe


----------

